# How to turn ON my laptop at a specific time??



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

The place where i live has a shortage of electricity...there are a lot of power cuts.
and im not at home all the time ,no one is !!!
The laptop can be turned off when power goes , but it cannot be turned ON when the power is back.
Due to this problem it takes days n weeks to complete my downloads as i have to download them when im back at home...

So please tell me some software that can help me???
the time for the powercuts is fixed and if there is a software in which i can set a time to turn on the laptop my problem will be solved.

IF THERE IS NO SUCH SOFTWARE IT IS A SHAME GUYS...and i REQUEST ALL THE GEEKS TO DEVELOPE ONE RIGHTAWAY!!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you considered a UPS to bridge the power interruptions?


----------



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

the ups cannot be used as the power cuts are for long durations..and it also discharges a lot and gets down.
here is somthing that is designed for me type of problem but does not works on my laptop..
http://www.lifsoft.com/ here is a software which can power on your system on the given time "auto power on and shutdown"
but my laptop does not starts....
on the given time only the charging indicator blinks once but does not starts the laptop...as if it tryies to do so but somthing blocks it..
so just take a look at this.
thanks for helping..im looking for further help.


----------



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

the ups cannot be used as the power cuts are for long durations..and it also discharges a lot and gets down.
here is somthing that is designed for me type of problem but does not works on my laptop..
http://www.lifsoft.com/ here is a software which can power on your system on the given time "auto power on and shutdown"
but my laptop does not starts....
on the given time only the charging indicator blinks once but does not starts the laptop...as if it tryies to do so but somthing blocks it..
so just take a look at this.
thanks for helping..im looking for further help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That only wakes from sleep or hibernation. If it's been truly powered down, that software won't do the trick.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Qx1 said:


> the ups cannot be used as the power cuts are for long durations..and it also discharges a lot and gets down.
> here is somthing that is designed for me type of problem but does not works on my laptop..
> http://www.lifsoft.com/ here is a software which can power on your system on the given time "auto power on and shutdown"
> but my laptop does not starts....
> ...


Friend of mine had that feature in the BIOS but it's extremely rare. It basically caused the energy feed to the PC to bypass the on/off button and the start icon so that the PC booted up when you plugged it into a wall socket.

You can check control panel, power options and scroll thru the submenus to see, but I doubt you'll have that option.

Here is what he told me on the phone (hope I got it right): turn on PC and press DEL when loading and then go to PWrom/Resume by alarm. Set date and time and save change with pressing F 10 and turn off PC.

BTW that was on an older PC of his. He doesn't have that option on his newer rig. Or he can't find it and hasn't bothered to search since he no longer requires it.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok, I also found this:

1. Set APIC=on (cron jobs)

3. In bios set ac back to full on. DO NOT set power up timer in bios.

4. Set cron job to shutdown computer at some time well before you expect the power cut (I understand they're somewhat scheduled).

The computer should shut itself down with apic. The power will cut off after the computer is already shut down. When the power comes back on the computer will recognize that there has been an outage (since it is set to AC back full on power) it'll boot.

Be careful with the bios!!!! It's tricky so think of every step before you do anything. You can screw up the whole system.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

My wife's Dell laptop has a power on option in the bios. It is time specific.


----------



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

first of all thank u all guys for helping out...

but nothing working...let me tell u that im talking about a NOTEBOOK here not a desktop...so that would minus my options...(as many r available!!)

hello Mr buffoon : i dont kno what is a "cron job"??....and what is APIC..where will i find it??..but i still looked in my bios...nothing comes up related to power ....the delete key doesnt do anything in my system..no other menu or key is known or the system shows when it boots
ESC : boot order
F12 : boot from Lan
F10 : Enter Setup (bios)
wat to do now??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Unless the laptop is in sleep mode and not truly powered down, it's doubtful that you'll get it to power on automatically.

Take a look at WakeUpOnStandby, it might do what you seek.


----------



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

here is somthing i tryed with the "Auto Power oN.." software listed in the above post`s...this time i tryed putting my system on stand by...
i put the POWER ON time 3.15 and stand-by my system 2 minutes before ie 3.13...but nothing happened this time too...
what I NOTICED was when i turned my system on (from stand by) THE TIME STILL WAS 3.13 ie the time when the system was put on stand-by AND ATFER a few seconds it showed the correct time. SO CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHAT THE HELL JUST HAPPENED HERE???????!!!!!!!!!!! i will just read wat u suggested


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> Unless the laptop is in sleep mode and not truly powered down, it's doubtful that you'll get it to power on automatically.
> 
> Take a look at WakeUpOnStandby, it might do what you seek.


Remember old PCs back in the dark ages (steam driven I think) which were switched off manually (not via a desktop icon) after closing all the programmes? If one had a power failure with them before one could hit the switch and the power came back, they rebooted. Not the safest of modes by any means but some later models still had the option to choose this outage-behavior in the bios.

Really a motherboard issue, not a programme one i.e. like Windows.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, I used the application I posted with my XP system for some time. With Windows 7, Task Manager has a "wake up for scheduled task" feature, so I use that instead. This allows my backups to run at night, but still allows me to have the computer turned off (well using 3 watts instead of 150 anyway).


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Qx1 said:


> first of all thank u all guys for helping out...
> 
> but nothing working...let me tell u that im talking about a NOTEBOOK here not a desktop...so that would minus my options...(as many r available!!)
> 
> ...


Tell you the truth, I never did it since I have no need. I completely overlooked that you stated laptop in your very first post.

So you have a UPS anyway, in form of the laptop battery. That means a sleep mode is not the problem. Why not set your laptop up using John Will's link (programme). If your power goes off the battery will support it anyway during scheduled download and if it's set to go back to sleep mode afterwards it'll not drain much of the battery. Which should start charging anyway once the power comes back on.


----------



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

nothing working guys...
when i start my system upon the failure of these software after the given time i notice that my system clock shows the time when i hybernated or stand by my system...
for example,the current time is 11.40..i start the software(tryed both softwares one at a time) and set POWER ON TIME as 11.43...i put my system on stand by mode...now i have set my mobile time same as my system time so that i can moniter the time...so when the time is 11.43 the charging indicator blinks once for 1 sec and nothing happens..no booting
same is the case with hybernating.
and ALSO there is no option like power managment in my bios...i do have a "Power Option" in my Control panel but it is the same menu whic can be accessed by screensaver menu..

i think APIC is not supported by my laptop tahts why it fails to boot.

Yet thanks to u guys for providing a helping hand..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like your laptop has a problem if it doesn't keep time when it's turned off. That is NOT normal, and indicates probably a hardware problem.

Maybe the exact make/model of this laptop would be useful here.


----------



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

here it is..

Model: Presario V6000 GG228PA#ACG 
Compaq Presario V6307TU
Motherboard: Quanta 30BB 
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU 440 @ 1.86GHz 
2gb ram ,128 mb graphic intel 945 express family chipset 
chip type GMA 950
i am running Xp sp3..i have others though.
anything else..?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Are you saying it doesn't retain the proper time if you turn it off, then turn it back on later?


----------



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

yes,but it happens only when i use any of the 2 softwares listed in the previous posts.
the problem does not occur when i normally shut down or hybernate/satnd by my system..
the problem occurs only when i have set any of those 2 sofwaresto turn on my system on the given time


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Which "two softwares" are we talking about?


----------



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

"Auto Power On and Shut Down" and "WakeupOnStandBy" found at http://www.dennisbabkin.com/php/download.php?what=WOSB and the previous one is here http://www.lifsoft.com/ 
i think u also need to read post #11


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't imagine what is happening there, I used WakeupOnStandBy on a couple of desktops and a laptop running XP, they all worked fine and it performed as expected. The laptop was a five year old Averarec 3150, so the age of the machine shouldn't be a factor.


----------

